# external power supply for game cams



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am sick of buying 6 D batteries for my moultrie trail cams and the external batteries for moultrie are 90 bucks a pop. They may be worth in the long run but i am not going to buy 5 of them to run each of my cams. Has anyone rigged up their own external power supply? If so what did you do???

I actually have seen a way to adapt a seal-lead-acid battery to a cam, but i was wondering if anyone has tried adapting it to a car battery or a boat battery or are the amps going to fry the cam??

Just wondering if anyone has done anything like this? If so please share.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

found my solution! this works great. man it has saved on batteries an if cost about 10 bucks! here is the website i followed. the only exception is that i have a lawnmower battery and not an sla battery. kinda sucks to lug around, but its better than 10 bucks every month for batteries.

http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtop ... f=9&t=6379


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

new moultree's take C cell batteries. You can allways buy rechargables.


----------

